# Hello everyone,  central Alberta



## Lincoln (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello guys, from red deer area. 
Refractory bricklayer wanting to learn how to machine.  
Been on the search for a suitable machine for a couple years.  

If anyone has refractory questions I could do my best to help you out.


----------



## Swharfin' (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome Lincoln; The 3Ph issue put me off too. There seems to be some good info here and I say seems because I don't know a lot about it either. I've found a mill that's 220 3Ph thus no transformer needed, VFD's Variable Frequency Drives are recommended over RPC's Rotary Phase Convertors it would seem. I'm hoping there's info here on which VFD is the best value vs. reliability.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Lincoln.


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 24, 2021)

Another welcome from Calgary. I’m sure us metal casters will have some refractory questions.  I’ll start, where can I score a bag of calcium aluminate cement? Aka cement fondu.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 24, 2021)

What he said


----------



## Tom O (Feb 24, 2021)

Lol +1


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Feb 24, 2021)

Have to chime in to balance the hello’s. All you Calgary and Western guys; 11 months of winter and 1 month of bad ice fishing..... Hello from Southern Ontario. Cheers. 

Derek


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Lincoln (Feb 24, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> Another welcome from Calgary. I’m sure us metal casters will have some refractory questions.  I’ll start, where can I score a bag of calcium aluminate cement? Aka cement fondu.



From what I see ( I don't deal with chemical makeup) you'd be looking for something like grefpatch 85 from HWI. 

If your serious i could source some


----------



## Lincoln (Feb 24, 2021)

Very much so depends on application,  I could possibly point you guys to a better product for the job.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey welcome! If you find a lathe that looks good share some pictures, these guys have allot of knowledge about what you are looking for.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 25, 2021)

Welcome!  There's lots of help available here!

I missed a thermodyne heat treat furnace in January but one day A suitable furnace will appear, just a matter of time!


----------



## historicalarms (Feb 25, 2021)

Greetings, I'm thinking RD area + Refactory work = Joffre or Prentice plant.  
    I'm about 35 min east of RD so "coffee close".


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 25, 2021)

Lincoln said:


> Very much so depends on application,  I could possibly point you guys to a better product for the job.


Mostly interested in insulated castable refractory or insulated bricks.
This would be used aluminum/brass melting furnaces, forges and heat treat ovens.  I don’t know if there are any potters in the group so I didn’t include kilns.


----------



## Lincoln (Feb 25, 2021)

You could use something like kastolite 45li, and if it's low abrasion on the brick use a 2800° insulator, the 2300° are just to soft.


----------



## Lincoln (Feb 25, 2021)

If you send me pictures of what your trying to repair that would be nice


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 25, 2021)

Where do you source refractory from Lincoln ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Feb 25, 2021)

You can call any refractory companey and they'll sell to you.


----------

